# Food shopping Morocco



## teensvan

Hi.

Ann & I have started once again talking on a trip to Morocco. We have read lots of posts on the do's & dont's, but nothing much on day to day food shopping. 

Are there many supermarkets, what is the bread like, is lamb, chicken, and beef readily available. Neither of us can now eat cheese, and only I can eat fish.

My chef must know these facts before we can possibly advance any further.

Another big fear for us is breakdown cover for our tag axle van, as my hands are getting worse, and I cannot do the repairs I used to do.

Many thanks for any help.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## loddy

There aren't many supermarkets, meat is available everywhere but comes coated in flies (lack of refers), fresh veg we found to be past it's sell buy date everywhere, fish is plentiful on the coast but not inland (lack of refers), the bread is flat and round and lovely.

This is what we remember and is only our observations, someone will be along to put it right.

Loddy

P.S. didn''t have breakdown cover just took a bag of spanners


----------



## AutoMax

Its not like going down your local tesco, but every town does have an indoor and outdoor market. Its a third world economy, but that does not mean that there is any shortage of food. Some of the markets are a bit different from what you would expect at home, but shop every day and you can get fresh veg, meat and as loddy says, near the coast and abundance of fresh off the boat fish.
Fuel is dirt cheap but sh*te quality. It makes the van go but you leave a black haze behind you. Just top up with decent Spanish fuel ?? when you get back, it causes no probem.
The people are very friendly and their is a fixer in every town that can arrange anything. Breaking down, yes it can happen, but their culture is fix everything and they do rebuild entire lorries on the side of the road. Just take normal precautions such as having the van serviced by a trusted garage prior to going and fix anything you think that may go wrong in the future. Take a spare tyre and know how to change it.
Most importantly, just go with the flow and enjoy a totally different culture that you have been used to.
Bob


----------



## hmh

We found far better fruit and veg than in a UK supermarket.

Oranges are every shade from orange through lemon and green, but are sweeter, juicier and tastier, and you groan when you get back to homogeneous European fruit.

Fabulous broad beans growing and being sold everywhere, good tomatoes, onions and potatoes and in the South you can buy 3 different types of date.
We found wonderful figs at a market in El Jadida, but nowhere else, wished we had bought more.
Avoid green leafy veg and salad but cucumber is fine. Wash everything well but we had no tummy upsets - we did do almost all our own cooking however.
Meat is often kept in large fridges, and is then of perfectly good quality. Only lamb, beef and poultry though, maybe goat which is much like lamb but with smaller bones. Excellent calves' liver. 

I eventually acquired a small pressure cooker, as all the animals have to walk miles whilst grazing the very meagre vegetation, so their meat tends to be tough.

There is one chain of supermarket mostly, outside the larger towns. These are useful as they give you an idea of food prices, so make notes, then if you are bartering at a stall you have an idea of the ballpark.

Spices cost an arm and a leg at little shops, much less in supermarkets.

Fuel often has to be paid for in cash, even at a large supermarket.

Water for sale in 5 litre plastic containers everywhere. The piped water is mostly fine, apparently, but we bought water to drink.

You have to buy beer and wine at supermarkets.

Read up about argan oil before you go, it gives dishes a really N. African flavour, and in a purer form is excellent for the complexion. Check on prices in supermarkets, then buy at the roadside. 

It is made from the kernel of the argan nut, not the flesh as in olive oil, so is amazingly labour intensive, hence relatively dear. You see goats in the tops of the small shrubby argan trees, eating the new shoots. 

It is worth getting off the beaten track. If you follow the main road down the coast etc. the children especially expect you and wave to you to stop, and beg for sweets, pens, beer, cigarettes, money.
You are advised not to give to children, it encourages them to stay off school and beg. 
If you drive out of a town on a smaller road, often no-one takes a blind bit of notice of you, you are not on the tourist trail.
If a boy herding goats came up and begged we would give him some bread, fruit etc and fill a bottle with some water, but nothing else.

What are appreciated most of all as gifts are clothes, especially childrens', and preferably long-sleeved - an excellent chance to clear out your cupboards! 

Have fun, treat the bartering as a game, remember that they are almost sure to beat you at it, but they are relatively much poorer than you, so be generous and keep your sense of humour!

Helen


----------



## baldybazza

We agree with all the info hmh and the others have given you but we are going to the Canterbury meet from Wed and we went to Morocco last year albeit with DD but if you like a chat do come and see us.

Jan


----------



## hmh

*Food shopping in Morocco*

Re-reading my post above, it may be misleading.

Where I said "barter" I meant "haggle" . . .!

The supermarket chain Marjan is found only in large towns, often on the outskirts. Otherwise there are tiny all-purpose grocers shops everywhere, not necessarily much dearer than Marjan and most things are very cheap anyway. You don't need to haggle at a grocers, the prices are pretty well fixed.

Helen


----------



## worzel

Hello from Devon.
I have been talking to a guy in Germany who can speak good English. He works for ADAC and they cover brakedowns in Morocco.
Tel 00498976766643.

Have a good trip,

Mike.


----------



## Detourer

If you are inclined to use the "Tesco" style of food shopping there are, as mentioned, these types of supermarkets open or opening all over Morocco. Every major town/city has at least one and in many cases more. They are handy for the more "European" goods that are not available at the regular/smaller/markets outlets.....perfect if you want a flat-screen TV or scooter!! Fresh goods are more of the uniform quality i.e. size, but are not necessarily better, but they ARE more expensive. As in the supermarkets there is no "haggling" for foodstuff, whilst its cost is not government controlled it tends to be uniform.

Bread is available virtually everywhere at around 1Dhm a loaf, with actual bakers selling a wide range......i.e. buns, bagets etc.

Fish is now available in most markets at least once a week, as it is transported overnight in suitable vehicles from the coast.......but the coast is of course the place for the freshest!

Hmh must have found a rouge shop/market. Spices in these places if very very cheap, in fact many of our clients buy plastic tubs and stock-up for home.

There has been a steep rise in cooking [Olive and Argan] oils this year, but they are still only a fraction of Euro costs.

I think that part of the fun is shopping in markets where in general cost are so low as to hardly have an effect on the budget.....Just have small change handy. Most veg in markets is sourced local and is very fresh. There are also many roadside stalls in rural areas.
For meat etc all you have to do is ask to see what's in the fridge, if they do not have one [most do] just move on!

Fuel has been mentioned, re bad. Not the case. The only diesel now available in Morocco is Euro 50 [yellow pumps] and is the same as the European stuff but at around 7.3 Dhm Lt.

Breakdowns is perhaps the most worrying for many, but as again mentioned the Moroccan way is to repair rather than change. Sometime the most serious of failure can be sorted, we have changed TWO client vehicle clutches this year, while sourcing a disc pad for a Fiat was a nightmare......in fact we couldn't and had to clamp the hose!!! [Client choice].

With modern vehicles one of the most common problems is now the dreaded dash-light and limp mode or shut-down If fact we now carry a code-reader and re-set computer on tour......

There are a number of recovery services covering Morocco [ADAC is best], but our experience has shown that it is more a fix it yourself and claim later system with recovery to mainland Europe a last resort. Seeing the recovery vehicles in Morocco you would perhaps be happier with that anyway!
Whatever you do.......go........it's a fantastic country!


----------



## harrison

Hi Steve 
all the best take plenty of Fray Bentos tinned pies and tinned meat, l have been told of a big lake somewhere down there where loads a motorhomes go for the winter

Paul :thumbleft:


----------



## blaine

*Morocco*



harrison said:


> Hi Steve
> all the best take plenty of Fray Bentos tinned pies and tinned meat, l have been told of a big lake somewhere down there where loads a motorhomes go for the winter
> 
> Paul :thumbleft:


Don't know if this is the lagoon at Dakhla but that's where we will be. Not on the main beach parking but further down towards the town.

Cross from Spain 2nd Jan.

Fourth year and love it. Towing a little fiat Panda this year for even more fun. 
Anyone around we would live to say Hi and share a glass!

Hilary and John


----------



## loddy

Where is Dakhla ?, I have done a google and found a avenue in Casablanca and a National park on the border of Mauritania, nothing with a lake

Loddy


----------



## blaine

If you follow the west coast south from Agadir passed Laayoune Dakhla is at the end of a 40 ish kms spit in the Atlantic Ocean. It forms a lovely huge lagoon which is beautiful for swimming. The main beach area at the beginning of the spit is packed with approx 100 motorhomes [mainly Italian] all wild camping. They are there for the the windsurfing, kite surfing etc. We stay approx 25 kms north of Dakhla where there are only a handful of vans, Brits and French mainly. 
The only minus is the wind can rise but we haven't found it a problem. Water is cheap and available in the town from the Chateau'Eau.


----------



## asprn

blaine said:


> We stay approx 25 kms north of Dakhla where there are only a handful of vans, Brits and French mainly


Would you mind saying where exactly? We'll be staying on for most of March on the west coast, and are looking at sites.

Dougie.


----------



## blaine

We stop in an area by the sign for the public beach. There is only 1 road down if you turn right you will go to the Atlantic coast left goes toward the lagoon.
This area is not a recognised site [though there is one in Daklha and on the Atlantic coast] It is free camping on a huge area of hammarda type dessert, stony.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

Dakhla is in Western Sahara, not Morocco, which is maybe why you couldn't find it? But as far as I know there isn't a border as such and you just mosey on down

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dakhla,_Western_Sahara

Jason


----------



## asprn

blaine said:


> We stop in an area by the sign for the public beach. There is only 1 road down if you turn right you will go to the Atlantic coast left goes toward the lagoon.


Thanks for that.



grizzlyj said:


> Dakhla is in Western Sahara, not Morocco, which is maybe why you couldn't find it? But as far as I know there isn't a border as such and *you just mosey on down*


Why do "yachtists" and "Somalia" come to mind?? 

PS: Found this pic - not at all what I expected - nice!


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Morocco*

Good morning!

We are waiting to cross over to Morocco this morning. This thread could not have come at a better time and has gone a long way to clear any remaining 'worries' that we had!!

By the way you thought the weather was bad in Blighty well its raining cats and dogs here. Further south here we come!!

NeilandDebs


----------



## harrison

*Re: Morocco*



NeilandDebs said:


> Good morning!
> 
> We are waiting to cross over to Morocco this morning. This thread could not have come at a better time and has gone a long way to clear any remaining 'worries' that we had!!
> 
> By the way you thought the weather was bad in Blighty well its raining cats and dogs here. Further south here we come!!
> 
> NeilandDebs


Glad l mentioned the lakes now can you keep us posted of your travels as l am come down after Xmas Paul


----------



## oldtart

Hi
We stayed at the campsite in Dahkla. It has a beach (bay) which is very quiet during the week when the children are at school. We swam and were surrounded by fish.

There are hot showers - I think the owner unlocked them for us. He also did our washing in his twin tub but don't let him rip you off. He tried to charge me 100 dirhams but when I told him I had paid 40dirhams elsewhere he accepted that!

We found the locals very helpful in the town. There is a very slow internet cafe. 

It is a long way down but we thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

We found the Vicarious books, All the Aires in Morocco very helpful with some lovely sites on the way down.

Val


----------



## Codfinger

*morocco*

Came across this http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=109 
Interesting read.
Chris


----------



## hmh

*Food shopping Morocco and a must-read blog . . .*

Chris you are so right.

This is all of our first-time trips to North Africa, the culture shock, everything . . .

Anyone who has not yet been there, read this - it tells it like it is.

Helen


----------



## pippin

Errr - read what Helen?


----------



## Codfinger

*Morocco*



pippin said:


> Errr - read what Helen?


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-97953-.html

Chris


----------



## jonegood

Hi

What are the beer/wine prices like over there? 

from the posts it seems like its available in the supermarkets but there are nt that many of them?

Is it a good plan to put plenty in the garage when you leave spain? or are the customs onto that?

Thanks all

jon


----------



## christine1310

You can find the locations of the Marjane supermarkets on their website, it's in French but you can go to the chercher bit.

http://www.marjane.co.ma

You can only buy beer and wine in supermarkets. We also bought our meat there and kept it in the freezer (didn't like the look at the flies on the meat in the local markets). For fruit and veg go to the local market - just pick up a bowl and put what you want in it and hand it to the bloke for weighing. Bread is everywhere, round and flat or baguettes but we prefer the round and flat.

Christine


----------



## Addie

jonegood said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the beer/wine prices like over there?


All of the French stock up heavily on Beer/Wine at Lidl in Algeciras, choosing to fill up with cartons and cans to save on weight. Of course there is official guidelines on how much you can bring and you have to make your own decision on if you adhear to them.

Our customs official said "beer / wine no problem. No guns, no knives, no drugs!" but I guess it would depend on the situation.

In terms of buying Alcohol in Morocco by far the cheapest option is Majane supermarkets. Prices are about £3-£5 for a bottle of cheap Moroccan Wine.

Beer is about £1.20 a 500ml can of Henikin, £1 a can of Red Flag and £1.20 a 330ml of bottle CasaBlanca. There was a cheaper red flag for 80p which was undrinkable.

Should you not buy sufficient and head inland away from the Majanes then the above prices double and beer / wine becomes a bit of a mission, often buying it from backs of hotels, holes in the wall and so forth. The odd westernised hotel (such as Hotel Timbuktu ) could be likened to a posh london bar in terms of prices.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

The locally brewed silver tinned Flag Spéciale is very nice, 5.2%, and I think in Marjanes they were 9.90Dh for 330ml. We found no alcohol to buy outside of supermarkets in normal shops, but we didn't specifically go hunting. Of course some campsites, hotels etc may sell it, but since they have to drive to a Marjane to get it you'll pay more. We sold some wine to two campsites to sell in their restaurants when they ran out!

From Christines helpful link above http://www.marjane.co.ma/nous-connaitre/implantation?ville=Beni+Mellal for instance

and our list from last year http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-114591-supermarket-coordinates.html

Feel free to complete it!

Customs took hours for us (Tanger Med), a few campers had a notional peek in the door, but we were only asked if we had guns once I persuaded a guard to come and deal with us. Next time I'll be pushing a little from the start!

Happy travels


----------

